# Fire Emblem Warriors General Discussion



## Cress (Jan 17, 2017)

*The game is out now go buy it or smth*​


Spoiler: Story



some animu twins have a mom but then she dies to a dragon (such unique stori) so they waste their entire life savings on orbs in Fire Emblem Heroes to summon heroes irl. After an endless stream of Bartres, Ests, and Henrys (don't forget all of the useless healers as well!), they finally get their 5 star Chrom, Ryoma, Marth, and F!Corrin, plus they pick up Xander from that 1 time you could battle him. Not a balanced team but the animu twins don't care and go adventure out to kill the dragon or smth the end





Spoiler: Characters




Rowan (New character)
Lianna (New character)
Marth (From _Shadow Dragon_ and _Mystery of the Emblem_)
Caeda (From _Shadow Dragon_ and _Mystery of the Emblem_)
Tiki (From _Shadow Dragon_ and _Mystery of the Emblem_)
Navarre (From _Shadow Dragon_ and _Mystery of the Emblem_)
Celica (From _Gaiden_ and _Echoes_)
Lyn (From _Blazing Blade_)
Chrom (From _Awakening_)
Male & Female Robin (From _Awakening_)
Lissa (From _Awakening_)
Frederick (From _Awakening_)
Cordelia (From _Awakening_)
Lucina (From _Awakening_)
Validar (From _Awakening_)
Female & Male Corrin (From _Fates_)
Ryoma (From _Fates_)
Takumi (From _Fates_)
Hinoka (From _Fates_)
Sakura (From_Fates_)
Xander (From _Fates_)
Leo (From _Fates_)
Camilla (From _Fates_)
Elise (From _Fates_)






Spoiler: Trailers



January 2017 trailer:




E3 2017 Trailer:




E3 Gameplay:




Warriors' Awakening Trailer:




Gamescon 2017 Trailer:




Awakening Warriors Trailer:




Hoshidan Warriors Trailer:




Nohrian Warriors Trailer:




September Direct/Lyn Trailer:




TGS 2017 Trailer:










Spoiler: Pre-E3 speculation



Honestly we can't say much until the Direct tomorrow but I'll make this now anyways.

So who do you think will be in the game? Marth, Chrom, Corrin, Ryoma, and Xander are all confirmed for the most part from the teaser on the Switch stream, but who else beyond that? I found a list of someone's predictions on Serenes Forest and I think it has a nice mix of characters for the base game (because DLC will be a thing without a doubt).​


Spoiler



Akaneia/Ylisse:


Marth
Caeda
Chrom
Lucina
Robin
Tiki

Jugdral:
Seliph - No Sigurd because 1) I ran out of room and 2) Seliph was prioritized in Awakening.
Leif

Elibe:
Roy
Lyn - I think Lyn is the most likely of the three FE7 lords due to Smash presence and general popularity including her being prioritized in Awakening.
Nergal

Tellius:
Ike
Micaiah
Black Knight

Fates:
Corrin
Azura
Xander
Ryoma - These two because of their swords appearing in the teaser.
Garon

Other:
Anna
An original character


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hmmm for some reason I think that the direct won't have any Warriors news in it... I hope it does but I feel like it'll be a new main series game that they will talk about.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2017)

I think given the fact that all KT could muster up for the Switch stream was a small teaser, I doubt we'll get to see anything significant from Warriors in this direct. I hope I'm wrong, but at this point I'm just expecting a short look at a couple of playable characters.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm interested in seeing the FE app that is apparently a thing. Hopefully they talk about that during the direct! 

Do you guys think FE Warriors will be the same thing as Hyrule Warriors?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2017)

It'll be the same basic hack'n slash formula like all the other Warriors titles from Koei Tecmo, yeah. I'm sure there'll be something unique about it to give it a little Fire Emblem flair to it, though.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2017)

Thunder said:


> I think given the fact that all KT could muster up for the Switch stream was a small teaser, I doubt we'll get to see anything significant from Warriors in this direct. I hope I'm wrong, but at this point I'm just expecting a short look at a couple of playable characters.



Even when I'm right, I'm wrong. I knew we weren't gonna get much about Warriors but damn that was underwhelming.

But Echoes has some really nice art and Heroes looks alright.

ALSO THEY'RE DOING THAT DAMN THING WITH THE MUSIC AGAIN WHERE THEY DROWN GOOD SOUNDTRACKS IN GUITAR, CUT IT OUT KOEI


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 19, 2017)

Prior to the Fire Emblem Direct, my expectations for Fire Emblem Warriors were, unsurprising to anyone who has ever seen me talk about the current state of the Fire Emblem on these forums, quite low. The initial trailer just features a bunch of Awakening and Fates swords and Marth's Falchion, and only showed Chrom as a playable character, so it is easy to come to the conclusion that this game will primarily revolve around characters from Awakening, Fates, and Marth's games.  

I still feel like that will be the case because I am a pessimist, but the newly unveiled existence of Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia gives me the slightest bit of cautious optimism that we will see representatives from the other 8 games.

As far as who I feel would be good characters to choose from, I think any even distribution of the following would be good. obviously I don't expect all, or even most of them, but I'm just thinking of the ones that stand out the most among their peers. I've italicized and made bold the ones I would most expect to show up.




Spoiler: A Good Selection From Across The Series, Any of the Following



*Archanea (Shadow Dragon & Mystery of the Emblem)*​*Marth* (confirmed)
*Caeda*
Camus
Jagen
Katarina
Navarre
Minerva
Merric
Nyna
Ogma
*Anna*
*Tiki*
Hardin
*Gharnef*


*Valentia (Gaiden/Echoes: Shadows of Valentia*​*Alm*
*Celica*
Boey
Catria, Est, Palla (palette swaps, maybe?)
Clair
Mycen
Qulyf
Valbar


*Jugdral (Genealogy of the Holy War & Thracia 776)*​
1st Generation
*Sigurd*
Deirdre
Ayra
Briggid
Ethlyn
Jamke
Lewyn
Quan
*Eldigan*
*Arvis*


2nd Generation
*Seliph*
Julia
*Leif*
Nanna
Mareeta
Sara
Ishtar
*Julius*


*Elibe (Binding Blade & Blazing Sword)*​
Binding Blade
*Roy*
_Lilina_
*Zephiel*


Blazing Sword
*Eliwood*
*Hector*
*Lyn*
Athos
Legault
Jaffar
Sain
Serra
Limstella
*Nergal*


*Magvel (The Sacred Stones)*​*Ephraim*
*Eirika*
Seth
Cormag
Joshua
L'Arachel
Lute
Marisa
Myrrh
Saleh
Valter
*Lyon*


*Tellius (Path of Radiance & Radiant Dawn)*​
Path of Radiance
*Ike*
*Soren*
*Titania*
Gatrie
Shinon
Marcia
Mia
Jill
Haar
*Elincia*
Nephenee
Ranulf
Stefan
Volke
Petrine
*The Black Knight*
*Ashnard*

Radiant Dawn
*Micaiah*
*Sothe*
Sanaki
Naesala
Tibarn
Caineghis
Skrimir
Nailah
Dheginsea
Sephiran


*Ylisse (Awakening)*​
1st Gen
*Chrom* (confirmed)
*Robin*
Basilio
Cordelia
Frederick
Flavia
Gaius
Kellam
Panne
Sumia
*Tharja*
Vaike
*Aversa*
*Validar*
*Gangrel*
*Walhart*


Children
*Lucina*
Cynthia
Inigo/Laslow
Severa/Selena
Owain/Odin


*Hoshido & Nohr (Fates)*​*Corrin* (confirmed)
*Ryoma* (confirmed)
*Xander* (confirmed)
*Azura*
Camilla
Peri (solely based on design)

I didn't buy Fates after being disappointed with Awakening, so I don't know who else they'd add from Fates.






Spoiler: What I Actually Expect, Any of the Following



*Archenea*​*Marth* (confirmed)
*Caeda* (maybe, I don't know if they'll use flying units)
Bord and/or Cord (maybe palette swaps, because they were in TMS#FE)
*Cain and/or Abel* (maybe palette swaps, because they were in TMS#FE)
*Catria, Est, and/or Palla* (maybe palette swaps, if flying units are included)
Draug (because he was in TMS#FE)
Gordin (because he was in TMS#FE)
*Jagen* (because he was in TMS#FE)
Linde (because she was in TMS#FE)
Merric
Navarre (because he was in TMS#FE and featured in the Heroes trailer)
Ogma (because he was in TMS#FE)
*Anna* (because she's in Awakening, and nearly every other game)
*Tiki* (because she's in Awakening and TMS#FE too)
*Gharnef* (maybe, because villain)

*Ylisse*​*Robin*
*Chrom* (confirmed)
*Lucina*
Basilio
*Cordelia* (if flying units are included)
*Donnel* (popularity)
Flavia
*Frederick* (popularity)
*Gaius* (popularity)
Gregor (honestly just because the unique accent would stand out)
Henry
Kellam
Lon'qu (was in TMS#FE and featured in the Heroes trailer)
Nowi
Panne
Olivia
Sumia (if flying units are included)
*Tharja* (massive popularity, also in TMS#FE, no-brainer)
Vaike
Virion (also in TMS#FE)
*Severa* (popualrity)
*Owain* (popularity)
*Inigo* (popularity)
Aversa (if flying is included, because villain, in TMS#FE)
Excellus (maybe, because villain)
Gangrel (maybe, because villain)
Validar (maybe, because villain)
*Walhart* (maybe, because villain)
Old Hubba (so a part of my soul can die)


*Hoshido & Nohr*​*Corrin* (confirmed)
*Xander* (confirmed)
*Ryoma* (confirmed)
*Azura*
*Camilla*
*Garon* (maybe, because villain)
Others (Again, I didn't bother with Fates so I don't know.)


*DLC*​
Path of Radiance & Radiant Dawn
*Ike*
*Elincia* (if flying units are included)
*Micaiah*
*Sothe*
*The Black Knight*
Oliver (if Excellus is in)
*Ashnard* (maybe, because villain) (if flying units are included)

Blazing Sword
*Lyn* (most likely)
Hector
Eliwood
Nergal

Binding Blade
*Roy*
Lilina
Zephiel (maybe, because villain)

Gaiden
*Alm*
*Celica*

Sacred Stones
*Eirika*
*Ephraim*


Genealogy of the Holy War
Sigurd
*Seliph*
*Leif*
*Arvis* (maybe, because villain)
*Eldigan*
Julius (maybe, because villain)



If I'm right that it is predominantly or entirely Archanea, Awakening, and Fates with a spattering of DLC from the other games then I have no intention of buying it. As much as I like the characters from the rest of the series, I don't want to have to pay for the game and then DLC on top of it since I didn't enjoy Awakening and didn't buy Fates.

If I'm wrong and it features a selection from the entire series on the main game with DLC, I will be more interested and tempted but I will have to see the entire roster before making a decision. Suffice it to say I won't be getting it at launch regardless.

Overall this game, despite not being a main series title, has a lot of potential that might or might not be realized. I look forward to viewing from afar what they have in store and, just maybe, playing it if it fits enough of my criteria.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 20, 2017)

I really liked Hyrule Warriors so Fire Emblem Warriors sounds like a cool idea to me. I just hope all of the fun characters aren't dlc again. I would like some playable bad guys like Validar and Gangrel.

Are there any new 3ds systems that aren't the 3ds xl size? I want the 3ds version but the xl just feels so big and not much like a handheld to me. It totally won't fit in any pockets my clothes have.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 20, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I really liked Hyrule Warriors so Fire Emblem Warriors sounds like a cool idea to me. I just hope all of the fun characters aren't dlc again. I would like some playable bad guys like Validar and Gangrel.
> 
> Are there any new 3ds systems that aren't the 3ds xl size? I want the 3ds version but the xl just feels so big and not much like a handheld to me. It totally won't fit in any pockets my clothes have.



None that are cheap. Pretty much have to pay scalpers for the regular NEW 3DS since Nintendo didn't release many systems because "we don't like our products sitting on shelves". 

Warriors news was eh, though I'm kinda tired of the see more at E3 or later in the year stuff.


----------



## vel (Jan 20, 2017)

i really hope it isn't pay to win, i enjoy the fire emblem series and i want to see the app working out :/


----------



## tumut (Jan 22, 2017)

vel said:


> i really hope it isn't pay to win, i enjoy the fire emblem series and i want to see the app working out :/


That's FE Heroes and as far as I know it's kind of tedious to earn the orbs but if you don't have the patience to grind you just buy them, so not necessarily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never played a warriors game, and I was hoping that if we got an fe spin off it would be a Soul Calibur-esque fighting game. But it looks fun and knowing that the makers of Hyrule Warriors put in some random ass characters like Maron from Link's Awakening and Agitha I'm sure the cast of characters for this will be pretty diverse.


----------



## Cress (Jan 23, 2017)

Just feel like typing this up, but these are for the most part the basic guidelines to creating a _Warriors_ roster. So if any of you want to make good predictions, here ya go.


Spoiler: Probably a wall of text



*1. The first game in a new Warriors series doesn't have many characters, usually around 13-15.* Of course DLC can change this easily (look at Hyrule Warriors going from just 13 characters, to over double that at the current 29), but for the base game, you shouldn't expect a Smash 4 sized roster.

*2. Characters are chosen from importance, uniqueness, and if they are memorable. Popularity is rarely a factor.* So basically the main characters are given free passes into the game (Marth, Chrom, Corrin, Ryoma, and Xander were obvious choices even before showing their swords), otherwise the character will need to be an extreme oddball that could have a very interesting and fun moveset. And if you've even taken a small look at what characters were really wanted in Hyrule Warriors, you'd see that the roster decided by popularity is completely different from the roster we actually have for that game (no Groose, Linebeck, or Happy Mask Salesman, and Skull Kid was added much later as DLC, but because the developers wanted to, not because of his popularity). Also the original Pirate Warriors only had the Straw Hats, Hanckock, Jinbei, Ace, and Whitebeard. Law is a SUPER popular character, but he wasn't added until the second game (maybe because he has a sword and he would've been too similar to Zoro?). So basically I wouldn't expect any of the children from Awakening or Fates besides Lucina because she had a role in the story, but I wouldn't say she's guaranteed in because...

*3. Clones are not a thing.* The only exceptions are characters being a clone of themself. The only "clone" in Hyrule Warriors was Link, and he was a clone of... Link. The same Link too, not Young or Toon Link. The Hylian and Master Swords both had identical movesets (although the Master Sword is the flat-out better option in every situation and you don't have to do that much in the game to get it). In Pirate Warriors 2 and 3, the Straw Hats all have 2 movesets that are very similar; their old movesets from the first game, and their newer movesets introduced in 2. Other than that, every character is completely different in terms of their moveset and appearance. Lucina would have a moveset _EXTREMELY_ similar to Chrom's, and since he's already confirmed, she's a questionable pick. That also means you shouldn't expect both Inigo and Severa. 2 child units that are both from Awakening and that are both Mercenaries and that both returned in Fates? Yeah... no. Also kind of related but having an entirely different character as an outfit for someone isn't really a thing done in the game either (so like Alph being an outfit for Olimar in Smash 4). The only exception I could see for this is having a male and female option for Robin and Corrin, but even then it's still the same character. The closest you'll get is the character's default outfit colored similarly to the character they're referencing (like all of Lucina's outfits in Smash 4 referencing a different female character in Awakening).

*4. Villain characters are very limited and most of the time aren't even playable until later games/DLC adds them in.* Pirate Warriors? No villains in the first game. Hyrule Warriors? Ganondorf was originally the only one until DLC. So expect the majority of it to be good guys.


Of course FE Warriors could be the exception to any of these trends but since the first Warriors game is reaching it's 20th anniversary in about a month and there's been more than enough games from then to now to follow these trends, I'd say it's unlikely.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2017)

I've never cared for Fire Emblem, but I loved Hyrule Warriors, so I'll definitely consider picking this up. The only thing hindering me is DLC. Hyrule Warriors had great DLC, and I'll happily say that the DLC for Hyrule Warriors is 100% worth it for the price it's at. The DLC adds so much content to the game for what it's worth - and that's where my issue lies. I love Zelda, but I don't love Fire Emblem. Not sure if I'm willing to drop $20 for DLC on a franchise I don't really care about. I know the gameplay will be the same, but still... The good part about the HW DLC was seeing what they added from that gamepack - I've never played a FE game so what they add the gamepack DLC I won't be like "hey I remember this from X game".

Probably will end up picking it up tho.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 24, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just feel like typing this up, but these are for the most part the basic guidelines to creating a _Warriors_ roster. So if any of you want to make good predictions, here ya go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Probably a wall of text
> ...



Well then. This looks like it's going to be a whole lot less interesting and have less potential then I first figured.

*Most likely*​Marth  (confirmed)
Chrom  (confirmed)
Lucina (I explain why later)
Robin  (popularity, has potential unique moveset shown in Smash Bros.)
Corrin (confirmed)
Ryoma  (confirmed)
Xander (confirmed)


*Potential*​Alm    (FE 2/Shadows of Valentia representative Lord)
Celica (FE 2/Shadows of Valentia representative Lord)
Seliph (FE 4 representative Lord, used more prominantly in advertisements than his father Sigurd)
Leif   (FE 5 representative Lord)
*Roy*    (FE 6 representative Lord, popular due to Smash Bros.)
*Lyn*    (FE7 representative Lord, most popular FE7 lord thanks to Smash Bros., unique playstyle)
*Hector* (both as an FE7 representative Lord and so we actually get an axe user)
Eirika (FE 8 representative Lord)
Ephraim (FE 8 representative Lord)
*Ike* (FE 9/10 representative Lord, one of the most beloved Lords in the series and has name recognition thanks to Smash Bros.)
Micaiah (FE 10 representative Lord)



*Possible Villains*​Gharnef (FE 1/3 and 11/12)
Hardin  (FE 3 and 12)
Arvis   (FE 4)
Julius  (FE 4)
Zepheil (FE 6)
Nergal  (FE 7)
Lyon    (FE 8)
Ashnard (FE 9)
Oliver  (FE 9, joke character, memorable, has a legit shot I think)
Gangrel (FE Awakening)
Validar (FE Awakening)
Walhart (FE Awakening)
Garon   (FE Fates)

Basically listed all of the main human villains. I'd say strongest possibility is Gharnef. Walhart is memorable to newer fans so also a high contender, Arvis is a beloved villain as well so he'd be one of the likelier ones too.


Say what you will about popularity not being a factor, the recent history of the series has been primarily pandering. There are also less people interested in the series than there are when compared to titans like Zelda or One Piece. I'd be awestruck if Lucina isn't in considering how much they utilize her. If nothing else then I expect her to appear as DLC.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2017)

I wonder how they'll go about mounted classes. Hyrule Warriors already has Epona for Link so I'm sure someone like Xander wouldn't be a problem, but something like a Peg Knight or a Wyvern Lord would be pretty huge. Perhaps characters like Camilla or Hinoka will be on-foot for the most part with their mounts appearing in a similar fashion to Lana's summoning gate.




PuffleKirby21 said:


> That also means you shouldn't expect both Inigo and Severa. 2 child units that are both from Awakening and that are both Mercenaries and that both returned in Fates? Yeah... no.



If they really wanted to add them both, they could always look at having one of them in a promoted class. Selena shows up in Fates as a Bow Knight, so that's something they could work with. And if not, I think I could trust Koei to make them unique enough. Barring the Smash Bros. characters, no one really has an established moveset so they'd be making it all from the ground up, anyway.


----------



## Amilee (Jan 25, 2017)

i hope kaze is in it qq i really like him and a ninja would be cool c:


----------



## vel (Feb 1, 2017)

Dixx said:


> That's FE Heroes and as far as I know it's kind of tedious to earn the orbs but if you don't have the patience to grind you just buy them, so not necessarily.



Oh, right. I forgot two games were coming out. Warriors is a fighting game, and heroes was the app. Oops. 

But if we're talking about the fighting game, I'm actually really excited for it. I like FE games in general, and I think I'd buy even if the game sucked. Let's hope that it's good.


----------



## Cress (May 30, 2017)

Finally some new info




Somehow they made OC's more bland than Alfonse and Sharena lel. I won't mind if they're fun to play as though, like Lana. The girl (I think?) is named Shion and I can't not read that as Shinon at least he's an archer and that'd be a nice change for this game.
The details they announced for the gameplay looks really great though, super excited to play this.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 31, 2017)

Horray for support conversations! They are one of the reasons I make bad strategic choices in Fire Emblem. It is like "This guy would be effective, but this guy would give me funny support I don't have yet." *chooses funny support and hope they don't die*

I wish they would say when it is coming out though. I am really excited for this game.


----------



## Cress (May 31, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I wish they would say when it is coming out though. I am really excited for this game.


So far this game is mimicking Hyrule Warriors in almost every way. Announced in late December/early January, then have 0 announcements about it until June (E3), a Direct about it in August (but I could see FEW not getting one), with the game releasing a few days later in Japan, and late September for everyone else. But since the Switch doesn't have region lock I could see some kind of global release in late August or early September.

Random thing I forgot to mention earlier is that they said it'll be fully voiced, but there's a pretty high chance that it'll ONLY be voiced in Japanese, with no English voices. Since most of (well probably all thanks to Heroes) the characters have their own voice actors already in both languages hopefully we'll get both languages, but I'm turning off voices if it's Japanese only.


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

I think I might buy this game, but if it ends up having the same amount of ludicrous dlc that Hyrule Warriors had, I might be out, I'm not made of money after all... As far as characters go, I'd love to play as Roy (I mean, he'll probably get in anyway, but I want it). Also, I just hope that since this time around, since its a new 3ds game, that it will run a little better than Hyrule Warriors 3ds.


----------



## tumut (Jun 1, 2017)

Just saw the original characters for this game, sadly they're really generic and their hair is so bright and yellow it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm glad Warriors is putting more effort into the generic units, but the blonde hair is a bit too bright.


----------



## Cress (Jun 13, 2017)

Finally got new info today yaaaaaay
Gonna update the first post with everything in case some of you missed it


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't care much for the original units, though the girl is cute at least.

I'm really glad that they used Kozaki Yusuke's art style for the models. They look so pretty in HD. It really makes me wish for an Awakening remake on the Switch, as unlikely as that is.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm gonna get this game no doubt but I'm not excited for it or anything. RIP U CRESS/ZACH/PK/BUTCH/LUCAS/OUFGLE


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 16, 2017)

I loved Hyrule Warriors, so I'm definitely getting this on New 3DS and Switch. I hope they'll release a special edition with the new Amiibo figures,


----------



## Cress (Aug 22, 2017)

OP is updated with all of the new information revealed lately. If you haven't been keeping up with news about the game, give it a look!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

Kinda want to get it in Japanese bc Chrom stuff from one store but idk...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2017)

Neato, I almost didn't think Hinoka was gonna make the cut, but *Jesus H. Christ* that voice. I can't say I was a big fan of her voice before but somehow it got worse.

But at least gameplay-wise she looks fun even if she looks kind of stiff riding her pegasus.



Spoiler











I was really hoping they'd do something about all the cut-ins like the level up and objective screens, but it's starting to look like they're rolling with it. Anna chiming in every 10 seconds will probably get a little annoying, too.


----------



## Rupleteaser (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah, I didn't realise that a release date for Europe had been set! I was beginning to think that they just were gonna leave us hanging forever. Australia should be going with Europe, I hope, but it varies these days...

Regardless, I really should play Awakening so that I understand at least a third of the characters that have been flying around in the trailers. There's just not enough Shadow Dragon love for my liking.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 23, 2017)

i'm not a long-term fire emblem fan but i am really excited for this! it releases one day before my birthday so i'm definitely going to try it out. i've only played feh but i've been interested int he game for a while


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 23, 2017)

Thunder said:


> Neato, I almost didn't think Hinoka was gonna make the cut, but *Jesus H. Christ* that voice. I can't say I was a big fan of her voice before but somehow it got worse.
> 
> But at least gameplay-wise she looks fun even if she looks kind of stiff riding her pegasus.
> 
> ...



Camilla's voice actor has changed too and I really don't like it. It doesn't fit her playful nature like it did in Fates and Heroes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm suprised they haven't announced Alm and Celica for this game yet considering Echoes was the most recent FE game to be released.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah and even for some of the characters that do have the same VA, they still seem kind of off.

I think the only series included in Warriors is Awakening, Fates and Shadow Dragon, iirc.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 23, 2017)

Thunder said:


> Yeah and even for some of the characters that do have the same VA, they still seem kind of off.
> 
> I think the only series included in Warriors is Awakening, Fates and Shadow Dragon, iirc.



Well that's a bit bland. Hopefully then add more characters from different games as DLC.


----------



## Cress (Aug 23, 2017)

Thunder said:


> I was really hoping they'd do something about all the cut-ins like the level up and objective screens, but it's starting to look like they're rolling with it. Anna chiming in every 10 seconds will probably get a little annoying, too.



I think that there's an option to turn that stuff off. I'll probably have the level-up screens on my first run through the story mode, but they're going off forever after that.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Aug 24, 2017)

I think I'll get this game. Hyrule Warriors was my first Dynasty Warriors game and I quite enjoyed it. Everything from the stages, to story to the music was very well done. I'm not too fond the blonde twins though. I don't understand why they couldn't have just created a story using established character or even Alphonse/Sharena. Hell why not just do what they did for heroes? IDk, I just feel as if the twins aren't really necessary. I'm sure most people would be fine with replacing them with some older characters. 

Also does anyone know when exactly this game comes out?


----------



## Cress (Aug 24, 2017)

SaltedKaramel said:


> . Also does anyone know when exactly this game comes out?





Cress said:


> *Releasing September 28th in Japan, October 20th in Europe, and probably never in NA*​


NA has no release date yet but since Koei hates NA, expect it a few weeks after Europe's release (I'm only half-joking about it not releasing here btw, Koei abuses NA a bit too much). Thankfully it isn't much of a problem since you can download the game on Switch from any region, so you can download the EU version before the NA version releases, or you can download the Japanese version if you understand Japanese or you know what the tasks generally say and don't care for the dialogue.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Aug 24, 2017)

Cress said:


> few weeks after Europe's release



Lol. Looks like we're getting the Europe treatment now. Since usually Nintendo games come out in NA first then Europe. (Sometimes even months after og release date YIKES)


----------



## Cress (Aug 24, 2017)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Lol. Looks like we're getting the Europe treatment now. Since usually Nintendo games come out in NA first then Europe. (Sometimes even months after og release date YIKES)



Nah this is pretty standard for Koei.


----------



## Cress (Aug 29, 2017)

It's releasing on the same day as Europe for NA, ble?. We're also getting a special edition which I'm totally buying.
I is happi


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 29, 2017)

Cress said:


> It's releasing on the same day as Europe for NA, ble?. We're also getting a special edition which I'm totally buying.
> I is happi


Oh sweet, it comes out a day after my birthday. I think I'll get myself a present. lol Is the special edition just for the Switch one? I was planning on getting it for 3DS.


----------



## Cress (Aug 29, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh sweet, it comes out a day after my birthday. I think I'll get myself a present. lol Is the special edition just for the Switch one? I was planning on getting it for 3DS.



It looks like it's only for the Switch, but that may change.


----------



## noctibloom (Aug 30, 2017)

I missed out on the Amazon pre-order for the Special Edition, so I won't be getting it. My budget's a bit too tight without getting a discount. I'll just get the regular version or hope more Special editions pop up later.


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2017)

Elise just got announced




All of her attacks have so much range, she looks like a really good character!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2017)

Dunno if it's just me but it seems like there isn't a ton of variety class-wise so far.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 2, 2017)

Thunder said:


> Dunno if it's just me but it seems like there isn't a ton of variety class-wise so far.



Yeah I'm not buying this game. It's not impressing me in any way and I really just want a main FE game on the Switch. Waiting for 2018.


----------



## Cress (Sep 2, 2017)

I think one of the main problems is that they've barely even mentioned any of the different modes, their only focus right now is revealing characters. There's been a few mentions of a coliseum and permadeath mode, but the announcement that they exist is all we've gotten. Not even an explanation on how they work. Considering the game comes out this month in Japan they better start trying to sell the game, maybe with a Direct like HW had.


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2017)

So I think everyone knows well enough already that Lyn was just announced, but in the European Direct, Caeda and Navarre were seen hiding in the background during one of the shots! (Click their names to see them) Just to bring up this boxart leak again, despite how it seemed to be fake, it just got 2 characters correct so it may have some credibility. And since Tiki is basically confirmed with her amiibo, that only leaves Anna and Celica if this ends up being true.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Another note, one of the reasons that people critiqued it was because Azura wasn't on it and she was thought to be added. Since we have the overview trailers for the Fates characters (and Awakening), I think that we can count her out. The last few character announcements should be focused on characters from Marth's games, and maybe a few more oddities like Lyn and hopefully Celica.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 14, 2017)

Cress said:


> So I think everyone knows well enough already that Lyn was just announced, but in the European Direct, Caeda and Navarre were seen hiding in the background during one of the shots! (Click their names to see them) Just to bring up this boxart leak again, despite how it seemed to be fake, it just got 2 characters correct so it may have some credibility. And since Tiki is basically confirmed with her amiibo, that only leaves Anna and Celica if this ends up being true.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Another note, one of the reasons that people critiqued it was because Azura wasn't on it and she was thought to be added. Since we have the overview trailers for the Fates characters (and Awakening), I think that we can count her out. The last few character announcements should be focused on characters from Marth's games, and maybe a few more oddities like Lyn and hopefully Celica.



Well, since all the available Fire Emblem amiibos can be used in Fire Emblem Warriors and Celica already has her own amiibo, there's a fighting chance that she'll be in it. I'm still waiting on Alm's announcement.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2017)

Cress said:


> *Another note, one of the reasons that people critiqued it was because Azura wasn't on it and she was thought to be added. Since we have the overview trailers for the Fates characters (and Awakening), I think that we can count her out. The last few character announcements should be focused on characters from Marth's games, and maybe a few more oddities like Lyn and hopefully Celica.



the only reason i'm not entirely convinced by that is it makes no sense to exclude her (and by extension tharja) from the roster, especially because the two could make for some unique movesets


----------



## Cress (Sep 15, 2017)

MASTERENEX

IS UPLOADING

THE

SOUNDTRACK

The last one oml. Only 4 tracks up as of now but they all are worth a listen!

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERE'S A FIFTH


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2017)

i hate it how any music in a warriors game is like 90% guitar but the ost ive heard so far has been pretty solid

though i think i'd prefer if they just used the original tracks instead of remixing them


----------



## JCnator (Sep 20, 2017)

The file size for both digital versions of Fire Emblem Warriors are revealed. It'll take about 13.1 GB on Switch and 16,811 blocks (2.05 GB) on New 3DS. Yup, chances are high that you're going to need to purchase a microSD card with higher capacity if you're keen on playing the game fairly regularly.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-emblem-warriors-switch-file-size/


----------



## Cress (Sep 21, 2017)

HEY GUESS WHO JUST GOT ANNOUNCED AT THE TOKYO GAME SHOW


Spoiler: *internal and external screaming*



Yup the leak was 100% real.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2017)

look its zelda

her face looks really off in her promo art


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

Cress said:


> HEY GUESS WHO JUST GOT ANNOUNCED AT THE TOKYO GAME SHOW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *internal and external screaming*
> ...



I rest my case. Now gimme my boy Alm!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's Celica's trailer! Now we just need Ike to be announced...


----------



## Yatogami (Sep 23, 2017)

am I the only one who is slightly upset over the lack of magic in Celica's kit? maybe it's in some advance combos, but judging by her trailer she uses her sword (Ladyblade/Beloved Zofia??) mainly

also where is my sweet bby Alm??


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 23, 2017)

Caeda and Tiki confirmed for Warriors!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 24, 2017)

Yatogami said:


> am I the only one who is slightly upset over the lack of magic in Celica's kit? maybe it's in some advance combos, but judging by her trailer she uses her sword (Ladyblade/Beloved Zofia??) mainly
> 
> also where is my sweet bby Alm??



I believe she's wielding Beloved Zofia. I really would love to see Celica execute Ragnarok Omega in one of her combos. That move is absolutely devastating and beautiful to watch.

You're also waiting on Alm? So am I. Why is Nintendo/Koei keeping hush about him?

Tiki being added was obvious, due to the fact her amiibo is beiing released on the same date as the game itself. I enjoyed her in Awakening.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 24, 2017)

Fire Emblem Warriors DLC has been announced!

This DLC is in the form of 3 packs that can be bought together as a season pass or individually. Buying the season pass will unlcock Bride Lucina for your copy of the game.

The first pack to be released later this year will be based on Fire Emblem Fates. It is speculated that Azura will be a part of this pack due to Koei Tecmo teasing "the missing sibling in the game" at Tokyo Game Show when it was announced.

The second pack to be released early next year will be based on Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon.

The third pack to be released Spring Next year will be based on Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 24, 2017)

Is Bride Lucina an alternative costume or a separate character? Personally, I think it's odd to picture Lucina on the battlefield in a wedding dress.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 24, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Is Bride Lucina an alternative costume or a separate character? Personally, I think it's odd to picture Lucina on the battlefield in a wedding dress.



I'm not quite sure if its just a costume or new character entirely. I have a feeling its just a costume but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 25, 2017)

I just looked on Nintendo's website. Apparently, Bride Lucina is an alternative costume for Lucina. And like in Hyrule Warriors, the corresponding amiibo unlock new weapons and items.


----------



## tumut (Sep 25, 2017)

This game looks like garbage I'm not buying it because

1. Like 25 fates characters
2. Celica is a swords user when they said there were too many swords. Let's not forget the two OC's in this game have, you guessed it, swords.
3. Robin's/Corrins got separate movesets. Meanwhile Celicas animations were re-used from Marth.
3. Shadow Dragon got a whopping three characters, I would've been happy to have Merric, or Ogma, or Minerva, or Linde.

The whole appeal of having a Warriors FE spinoff is characters and while there's a few characters that I think look really fun to play as like Takumi and the fliers, most of the cast is just bland. In FE heroes devs actually listen to the fans and here every time I hear warriors news the game just looks worse. 

I've never even played an old fe game but roster is just lackluster. They even ignored the 2nd and 3rd most popular characters, Ike and Roy.

Anyway it was an amazing concept that they butchered. They could've mended that with DLC but instead we get DLC that's... More Awakening and Fates..Also brides!!!!!!!!

Hard pass.


----------



## himeki (Sep 25, 2017)

honestly i really dont care a whole lot about this game....im sick of all fire emblem games just being like LOOK AT ALL THESE AWAKENING AND FATES CHARACTERS oh and marth....and like 3 others but FATES AND AWAKENING!! AND THEYRE ALL SWORD USERS!!!

add eirika/ephraim and id preorder instantly tho


----------



## Thunder (Sep 27, 2017)

Spoiler: opening cinematic











i dig it


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 27, 2017)

I have only played Awakening and Fates, so I think it looks cool, but I agree that there should be characters from more different games. It might make me interested in trying some of the other Fire Emblem games. Hyrule Warriors made me try Skyward Sword because of how awesome Ghirahim was.


----------



## Joy (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't really know much about this game to be honest. I just recently beat Awakening and now I'm making my way through Fates:Birthright. This game does look interesting though.


----------



## Cress (Sep 27, 2017)

Forgot to mention this here yesterday, but it released a few days early in some places in Japan, meaning leaks are everywhere. First up, 3 new characters are right here!


Spoiler


















So if Alm isn't a hidden character now and Celica is the only character from Gaiden/Echoes, I'll be a lil triggered.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 27, 2017)

Cress said:


> Forgot to mention this here yesterday, but it released a few days early in some places in Japan, meaning leaks are everywhere. First up, 3 new characters are right here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wait I thought they were just NPC's or CPU... They're actually playable??!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 27, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Wait I thought they were just NPC's or CPU... They're actually playable??!



I don't think any of them are confirmed playable, but I can't imagine them not being unlockable in some capacity.


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2017)

I?m so torn on this game right now. I?ve never played anything from the Warriors series before and it doesn?t seem to my kind of game (not really a hack and slash kind of player). But on the other hand I absolutely love Fire Emblem and it?s characters. I don?t want to waste $90 on a game I?d play like once and don?t like. I can?t help but be drawn into it though. What should I do?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 28, 2017)

Cress said:


> Forgot to mention this here yesterday, but it released a few days early in some places in Japan, meaning leaks are everywhere. First up, 3 new characters are right here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Niles! <3 Well, now I know who my main will be.


----------



## Cress (Sep 29, 2017)

Holla said:


> I’m so torn on this game right now. I’ve never played anything from the Warriors series before and it doesn’t seem to my kind of game (not really a hack and slash kind of player). But on the other hand I absolutely love Fire Emblem and it’s characters. I don’t want to waste $90 on a game I’d play like once and don’t like. I can’t help but be drawn into it though. What should I do?



Hm... maybe try buying the game from somewhere that will let you return it even after you've played it? Warriors games are a love it or hate it series, but you really won't know what side you'll be on until you play them.
I think that most game-specific stores (like GameStop, GAME, EB Games, etc) will allow you to return a game even if you've opened it, but ask them to make sure.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2017)

Thunder said:


> I don't think any of them are confirmed playable, but I can't imagine them not being unlockable in some capacity.



http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-emblem-warriors-dlc-characters-revealed-azura-tharja-more/

welp


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2017)

Thunder said:


> I don't think any of them are confirmed playable, but I can't imagine them not being unlockable in some capacity.



http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-emblem-warriors-dlc-characters-revealed-azura-tharja-more/

welp


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 20, 2017)

Apparently Fe wariors Is so says Fe heroes! Hope y'all get what you wish for! 


Also alm better be in and idc bout this game


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2017)

Have never been a fan of Fire Emblem, but since I loved Hyrule Warriors so much I decided to buy this game and give it a chance since it's basically Dynasty Warriors with a FE skin. I wouldn't say it's disappointing, but it certainly feels lacking... of course, that could simply be because it doesn't pander to me as I'm no FE fan. But just compared to Hyrule Warriors, it seems to be missing a few of those extra perks. Most of the characters seem generic and samey, a lot of the special attacks seem to reuse the same animations for each other, and it just seems to be a **** fest of sword fighters. Very nit picky, but the opening tutorial felt like it dragged out way too long. They should have just kept it in one episode instead of spanning it over several episodes. I also miss a few of the sound effects Zelda had, such as she ping sound when you hit an enemy who had their shield up, or the trumpet sound when a weak point gauge appeared. Still an enjoyable game, though I don't see myself going as hard as I did for the Zelda edition.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 21, 2017)

Details of the DLC have been revealed on the Austalian eShop including the characters in each pack, maps, challenges, ect.

From the Fire Emblem Fates DLC, the playable characters included are Azura, Niles and Oboro

From the Shadow Dragon DLC, the playable characters include Minerva, Navarre and Linde

From the Awakening DLC, the playable characters include Tharja, Owain and Olivia.

Kinda dissapointed with some of the characters. Navarre, Niles, Oboro and Owain are already in the game...


----------



## Rupleteaser (Oct 21, 2017)

The DLC sure doesn't inspire much hope, especially since characters like Owain and Oboro are 'already there'. It would have been a lot more welcome if they gave it the Hyrule Warriors treatment with the Non-Playable bosses/ side characters becoming playable. 

The game has been just as enjoyable as expected so far, but aside from the technical side of things, it sure doesn't hold a candle to love Hyrule Warriors was given in content. I echo the thoughts on it feeling kind of empty in comparison though.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 22, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Details of the DLC have been revealed on the Austalian eShop including the characters in each pack, maps, challenges, ect.
> 
> From the Fire Emblem Fates DLC, the playable characters included are Azura, Niles and Oboro
> 
> ...



Owain is a dlc character when I already found him in the story? That does seem dumb. I'll probably end up getting the Fates one just to be Niles though. I was hoping for some playable villians as dlc.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2017)

On one hand I kinda like the weapon triangle, but on the other hand the overabundance of sword units makes it feel like youre forced to bench a sword unit you like in favor of a lance/axe unit you dont care for just to have a weapon advantage.


----------



## tumut (Oct 23, 2017)

LINDE IS CONFIRMED ALSO OWAIN IM BUYING


----------



## Cress (Oct 27, 2017)

Just as a note, you may want to use Ryoma, Chrom, Robin, and Camilla while paired up with someone else as often as you can. The skills they give are probably the best 4 in the game.

Ryoma gives Astra (which makes you attack faster, these types of skills are always busted beyond comprehension in Warriors games, you ABSOLUTELY want this on as many units as possible). Chrom gives Luna (has a chance of lowering an opponent's Def and Res based on your luck stat. The units with higher luck also have their offensive stats a tad lower compared to other units so this is a must on them, but it's pretty handy on just about everyone). Camilla gives Trample (increases damage against unmounted units. So you know, basically 95% of the enemies you'll fight. If you want some fun gimmicks you can pair this with the horse and flier slaying weapon skills to deal increased damage to literally everything in the game lol). Robin gives Solidarity (increases damage while paired up. There's almost never a time that you shouldn't be paired up, so it's just more bonus damage). You'll thank yourself later after grinding a bit for these skills.

And from playing the later maps, Armored Blow from Tiki is looking like a solid option as well (makes you immune to knockback). Potent Potion from Rowan is also neat if you want to turn any unit into a pseudo-healer. The rest of the skills in the game are pretty unremarkable, but the DLC characters could have some new and fun skills.

Anyways I unlocked all of the characters today, now to work on getting these weapon scrolls.


Thunder said:


> On one hand I kinda like the weapon triangle, but on the other hand the overabundance of sword units makes it feel like youre forced to bench a sword unit you like in favor of a lance/axe unit you dont care for just to have a weapon advantage.


Later in the game you get Reaver weapons which reverse the weapon triangle. So giving some sword units a Lancereaver could be a great option to consider. Not really sure if the Axereavers are worth it, but Swordreavers could be interesting for axe units since they tend to have nice offensive stats, something the pegasus knights sorta lack.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 27, 2017)

Is there a way to check what weapon skills do in the camp/ convoy without pretending to put them onto a different weapon? I keep forgetting what they do so I never know what is a good weapon to equip.

Also, have you ever had Lissa as the host in the shop? It is so funny to upgrade your attack and defense when she is there because she says "Wahoooo!" every time. lol


----------



## Cress (Oct 27, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Is there a way to check what weapon skills do in the camp/ convoy without pretending to put them onto a different weapon? I keep forgetting what they do so I never know what is a good weapon to equip.



You can go to Convoy -> Whatever character -> Status -> Check weapon to see the skills on their equipped weapon, but the way you mentioned is the only way to check skills on unequipped weapons.
There's a list of the weapon skills here though among other things, click the Weapon Attributes tab at the top to see it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2017)

grinded through a bunch of maps just to get anna's scrolls only to find out her stage is lvl 80 and im like lvl 55 at most

one thing i've really liked about fe:w compared to the other warriors games i've played is the little micro-managing aspect of it, it's probably a little annoying in splitscreen tho


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2017)

grinded through a bunch of maps just to get anna's scrolls only to find out her stage is lvl 80 and im like lvl 55 at most

one thing i've really liked about fe:w compared to the other warriors games i've played is the little micro-managing aspect of it, it's probably a little annoying in splitscreen tho


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2017)

So it looks like the Fates DLC is out, Oboro and Azura look like they'd be pretty fun, but holy **** they made Niles a clone what the ****. I get that the characters aren't purchased individually, but it's pretty off-putting that they decided to make Niles a clone when there are already three in the base game.

The biggest concern now is whether this trend is gonna apply to the remaining DLC packs. Is Owain gonna be a clone since his AI version already copies Ryoma? Maybe Minerva is just gonna be a Camilla clone?


----------

